# NF: Your Favorite On-Screen Badasses



## Neonite (Oct 24, 2009)

Jade Curtiss - Tales of the Abyss. Full stop.
A witty deadpan snarker who singlehandedly started off the entire plot of the game when he was around six? Badass if ever I saw one.

Selden - I loved that show! o:


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Brad Pitt in Fight Club and, no, I'm not gay. I'd just like to beat the sh*t out of people.


----------



## Akrasiel (Oct 25, 2009)

Dwight, from The Office and Brain, from Pinky and the Brain


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*Any Samuel L. Jackson charcter: I mean Samuel L. Jackson is just badass all by himself. He's Samuel motherf*ckin Jackson!*


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

My primary bad-ass of choice is Al Swearengen from Deadwood. Not afraid to get involved with the throat slitting when necessary, but able to dominate his political scene through sheer force of will and hostile intellect.


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

Christian Slater in _Heathers_, Clint Eastwood in _Dirty Harry_ and Marlon Brando in _Apocalypse Now_.


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

> Jade Curtiss - Tales of the Abyss. Full stop.
> A witty deadpan snarker who singlehandedly started off the entire plot of the game when he was around six? Badass if ever I saw one.


Awesomesauce... though I would have chosen Richter from Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the new world.



Mikhail said:


> D Brain, from Pinky and the Brain


 Super-special-awesomesauce, Pinky and the Brain FTW!

As for my favorite...

*dramatic trailer guy voice* In a world full of soiciopathic NT's with demonic powers... one guy has the balls to grab a knife-wire thing, join an evil organization and kill people... yeah, he's still the good-guy in this anime. He is Hei, The Black Reaper, from Darker than black.


----------



## Pandalium (Nov 16, 2009)

Probubly Captain Ron, from Captain Ron XD he's a badass and funny roud:


----------



## Luther (Dec 3, 2009)

Jules from Pulp Fiction - the way he eats the dude's burger so facetiously before he blows his brains out is priceless

Boba Fett and Darth Maul (even though he died like a punk) from Star Wars

Sgt. Kilgore from Apocalypse Now - he's so self-absorbed and oblivious to the atrocities going around him that he comes across as fearless and a fatherly-leader


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

Luther said:


> Sgt. Kilgore from Apocalypse Now - he's so self-absorbed and oblivious to the atrocities going around him that he comes across as fearless and a fatherly-leader


_Apocalypse Now_ is pretty much wall to wall badasses. Its one of my favourite films. Marlon Brando is top of the heap though.:tongue:


----------



## Entelechy (Dec 5, 2009)

Lee Marvin as Walker in _Point Blank_, Chow Yun-Fat as Mark Lee in _A Better Tomorrow_, Alain Delon as Jeff in _Le Samourai_.


----------

